# Searching for puppy!



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I got pics of a beautiful 12 week old boy today. After speaking with the breeder found out he had an underbite. I was in love but my reasonable husband said no. The price was steep at $1750. What should I expect for this price range?


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Be Carefull*

*Welcome-Iam New Also--Glad To Know You Want A Fur Baby--Just Be So VeryVery Carefull-Do Your Homework. *
*Take Your Time--The Pros On Here Will Have The Best Advice Ever For You!--GoodLuck From Pa!*


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Yogi is beautiful!


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Good luck in finding your new baby. Yes, a malt from a responsible breeder is going to cost that and more. Even BYBs and pet shops may even charge that. To me, a beautiful healthy puppy is worth it though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Would you mind letting us know who the Breeder is that you are considering purchasing this Puppy?? And according to those who have purchased from reputable Show Breeders, that is not a lot of $$ for pay for a Maltese Puppy. I am sure that there will be more reposnses to your post though.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Honestly, I can't divulge the name of the breeder. I don't have a problem with the price, but my husband does not want the underbite. The puppy was beautiful and priced down because of the underbite. We had a maltese with an underbite and that's all my husband can see.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

sherry said:


> I got pics of a beautiful 12 week old boy today. After speaking with the breeder found out he had an underbite. I was in love but my reasonable husband said no. The price was steep at $1750. What should I expect for this price range?


Sounds about right for a male from a _reputable show breeder._ Who is your breeder? Females cost more. 
There are show breeders on this forum with lots of knowledge. I would expect the breeder to be actively showing, and pedigree with finished champion parent/grandparent.

I would think undercut is not a reason not to buy from a good breeder, it is prob a common reason a rep show breeder would place a puppy. Like I said the show breeders here can better answer.

Good luck.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

If the cost isn't the issue and your husband doesn't want him because of the underbite, I would keep looking then. I'm sure the right puppy is out there for both of you...you've just gotta keep looking. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

A slight underbite is a very common reason for show breeders to place young puppies as pets. The bite is usually one of the first "cuts" in determining if a puppy will be in the show ring or a pet home.

$1750 for 12 week old a pet male from a show breeder with champion parents is the normal price. Females with underbites would be close to $1000 more. 

This a great article from Foxstone Maltese about "pet quality" puppies from show breeders:

http://www.foxstonemaltese.com/show_vs_pet.htm


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

It really depends on how much of an underbite. It could simple be a matter of not a perfect bite. My Ru has a very serious underbite, which developed after I got her. My vet said it was a growth anomaly. The problem was that it made it very hard to keep her teeth healthy, and she ended up having to have all her teeth pulled when she was about 10. So, it is the degree. That isn't a high price to pay. The breeder is honest. I think she would tell you if it is a serious or minor problem. For the most part, there is going to be some small flaw in any pet...perfect dogs remain with the breeder to show.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I was going to add to what Marj and Sylvia said. That there are different degrees of uncut. I have seen slight ones it's hard to even spot them, and more prominent ones. Your husbands Maltese may have been very prominent. So if you really like this puppy maybe your Vet could examine his mouth and give you opinion on the degree.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I told my husband he should check out his own teeth! I have called the breeder back and left a message that we want him! I hope to hear back from him before we leave the country on vaca tomorrow! I may be a Mom!!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

How exciting for you both. I hope his undershot is slight (for your sake :HistericalSmiley or you will never hear the end of it Sherry. 

Have a great vacation and look forward to meeting little (?)..:wub: I have a girl and a boy. I tell ya the little boys are just super love bugs. You won't regret a male.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

My friend got a Havanese who ended up having an underbite. It turns out with it she also has sort of a snaggle tooth. She cannot get past it. She loves her and she's adorable but she's very aware of the bite being off and especially the staining near that tooth. If your husband is really making it an issue I don't think you'll hear the end of it if you get him.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Well that's just too bad because I'm a Mom as soon as we get back from Cancun! And he promises never to say a word! This boy is so precious! And those who wonder, he is from Always Maltese! Just did not want to mention names til I made a positive decision.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Congratulations!!! I'm sure he's adorable and the underbite won't be very noticeable at all. Isn't it funny how sometimes we demand perfection in our pets yet we are far from perfect ourselves? haha. Have a great vacay and please come back and post pix of your new baby!!!


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing pics of your baby when you return! Have a fabulous vacation.


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

Congratulations!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lmojeda (Sep 22, 2012)

Congrats ad welcome!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## missalita (May 4, 2012)

Zsa Zsa has an overbite. Poor little thing has a parrot mouth. I'm pretty sure I'm the only one who's ever noticed it, though. 

Congrats on your new baby boy.


----------



## OhDORA (Mar 23, 2012)

How exciting for you! Congrats! Have fun in Cancun and they you can come home to your baby! Yay!!!:aktion033:


----------

